# Olight S1 Baton with TIR Optic (XM-L2 1xCR123A, 1xRCR123A) Review



## candle lamp (Sep 9, 2015)

Olight has released the S1 which is one of the Baton series, powered by 1x(R)CR123A. The packaging is the clear plastic container. You can see the features and specifications on the front and back of the packaging. 
.
.





The light come with removable pocket clip (attached), spare o-rings, lanyard, small pin for lanyard attachment, user manual.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from Olight's website and user manual :

• Thumb sized form factor. diameter: 21mm length: 61mm
• Stainless steel flashlight head and switch binder ring processed by PVD technology
• Recessed silicon switch to prevent accidental operation
• TIR lens to create a balanced beam
• Positive polarity on the battery faces the tail of the flashlight for enhanced reliability and a more compact size
• Built-in timer: 3 minutes or 9 minutes
• Lanyard with perforating tool
• Flat tail cap design contains a strong magnet providing the ability to place it upside down and use it as a hands-free work light
• Removable pocket clip that is scratch resistant
• Thermal management safety program with overheat protection by dropping high output by 50% within 1 minute of constant on. Turbo mode has a limit of 1.5 minutes.
• The S1 features a wide range current circuit and can be powered by 1xCR123A (built-in protected board)
• Reverse polarity protection to prevent improper battery installation
• Cree XM-L2 LED (Maximum light output up to 500 lumens)
• 3 standard modes : 8 lumens, 80 lumens and 500 lumens
• 2 special modes : 0.5 lumen moonlight mode and a 10Hz strobe mode
• 6 061-T6 aluminum alloy body with anti-scratch Type-III hard anodizing
• PMMA TIR lens with a 90% light transmittance rate
• Low standby current below 10uA
• Body material: 6061-T6 aluminum alloy structure, Type III hard anodizing
• Stainless steel pocket clip, stainless steel flashlight bezel, stainless steel binder ring
• Dimensions : Length (61mm), Diameter (21mm)
• Weight : 30g (excluding batteries)
• Color :（body +clip）black，bezel +side switch binder ring）blue
• Operating voltage : 2.5 to 4.2V
• Luminous Intensity : 3,000 cd
• Max beam distance : 110 meters
• Waterproof : IPX8





.
.










The S1 is quite small for the class. Overall build is similar to the *S10* I reviewed.
The hard(type III) anodizing is a matte black and no flaws on my samples. All labels are sharp and clear in bright white against the black background. The small checkered pattern is present over most of the body tube. The light has no tail switch as expected. Fit and finish looks very good.
.
.















You can see how the S1 compares to S10. The S1 is much shorter than the S10. The head and tailcap of the S1 is shorter than the S10, and the diameter of the head, battery tube and tailcap is also small. This means that the body tubes and tailcap are not physically interchangeable between the lights. The S1 is in keeping with an electronic side switch concept. But the material of the switch has been completely changed from hard plastic to silicon.
.
.





The light has 2 parts. The body is one piece with the head (i.e., the body has a built-in head). The pocket clip works as a good anti-roll device as well.
.
.





The light has a flat stainless steel bezel ring. The head has a clean looking cylindrical design with a hex-shaped neck which provides grip. There's an electronic side switch just on the neck. The side switch is silicon, and it has a good feel to touch and has short travel, which produces a little louder clicking sound than S10. The S1 switch is less protruding than the S10, so the risk of accidental activation should be reduced. There's no low-voltage warning indication on the side switch.
.
.





The negative (-) battery contact has a spring. So flat-top cells work just fine in the light. The light has reverse polarity protection to protect from incorrect battery installation (i.e., the electronics of the S1 has in-built reverse polarity protection).
.
.










The light uses a PMMA (Poly Methyl MethAcrylate or Acrylic Glass ) TIR lens without a reflector. The fit and finish look good. 
.
.





The pocket clip looks sturdy and hold onto the light very securely. It is reversible, allowing both bezel-up or bezel-down. 
.
.





The battery tube (i.e., body) is mostly covered in raised checkered portions with three flat faces where manufacturer, model name and battery insertion orientation are printed on, and one of the flat faces where the clip is touching. With the pocket clip attached and other shapes on the head, overall grip is good. 
The wall thickness of the body is 1.5mm. The light feels reasonably solid.
.
.





The screw threads are square-cut of good quality. Threads are well machined, and anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap is slightly loosened. As supplied, threads are well lubricated. Screw threads action is smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking in my sample. 
.
.










There is a removable positive (+) spring come with a removable strong magnet on the inside of the tailcap. There is tiny hole on the tail side for lanyard or split ring attachment. The magnet pull is fairly strong, so it does pick up the battery through the positive spring, because the spring and the magnet are actually in contact. The light sticks to all the metal objects made with steel. If you don't want the magnet, you can remove it (i.e., you can take out the magnet by releasing the spring holding the magnet in place by prising the three edges of the spring out from under the recess on the tailcap). There is a raised checkered portions band on the tailcap. The S1 can tailstand stably.

Unlike the other lights, you have to insert the batteries into the light as shown in the picture above (i.e., the S1 has the same battery orientation as the Olight S30R II).
.
.
*User Interface* 

There are two modes (i.e., general mode & strobe mode). 

1) General mode
On-Off and output switching is controlled by the electronic switch. A quick press and release turns the light on, and another quick press and release turns the light off.

When on, holding down the switch will proceed Low -> Med. -> High, in repeating sequence. To select your desired mode or output level, just release the switch. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on. 
Note that The light does remember the last output for a short time after being unscrewed. If you unscrew the tailcap on CR123A and RCR123A, this mode memory is retained for not more than respectively 30 and 40 secs in my test. 

You can access Moonlight (or firefly mode) directly from "Off" by a sustained press of the switch for one second. This means Moonlight is a separate mode from the above Low, Med. and High. 

Double quick click from Off will activate High directly.

2) Strobe mode 
The “hidden” Strobe is accessed by triple-clicking the switch when on. A single sustained press of the switch will return to the previous output level in general mode. The strobe has no memory.

3) Timer setting
The distinctive aspect of the light is a timer setting function. 
Double quick click from On will activate "3 mins timer" which is presented as two flashes. Another double click from On will activate "9 mins timer" which is presented as three flashes. You can swap between 3 mins and 9 mins timer setting by a double quick click. The light will automatically shut off once the timer is over. 
.
.
*Standby Current Drain*

Due to the electronic side switch interface, the S1 is drawing a small current when the light is fully connected. I measured this current as 2.7μA on both CR123A and RCR123A. For 1xCR123A (1400mAh), that would translate into around 59 years before it would be fully drained. For 1xRCR123A (750mAh), that would translate into around 31 years. These are negligible, not a concern. But I would recommend you to store the light locked-out when not in use for a long time or to prevent accidential activation. 
.
.





From left to right, Panasonic CR123A, Fenix E15 (XP-E), Olight S1 (XM-L2), Olight S10 (XM-L2), Spark SF3 (XM-L2), Sunwayman M11R (XM-L), Armytek Partner C1 (XP-G). 
You can see that S1 is very compact in this class.
.
.





From left to right, Fenix E15 (XP-E), Olight S1 (XM-L2), Olight S10 (XM-L2), Spark SF3 (XM-L2). 
.
.
*Measured Dimensions*




.
.





The S1 is just as big as a thumb. It is really good size to hold and use. You can use it as an EDC light. *Overall build quality* is excellent.
.
.
*PWM*





The S1 shows no sign of PWM at all output levels. I notice there is no buzzing sound at any outputs. 
.
.
*Runtime*










The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High is as follows :

On High, S1 starts to step down gradually after 1.5 mins runtime, and level off to around 55% of the initial output after 3 mins on both 1xCR123A and 1xRCR123A. This seems to be a timed drop-down, not a thermal sensor feature. Note that you can turn the light off-on to restore initial High output.

High on RCR123A does drop more rapidly than CR123A. The initial output on RCR123A is slightly higher than CR123A (i.e., Max. output increased slightly on RCR123A, but the difference is hardly noticeable in real life). But runtime on CR123A has relatively longer than RCR123A as expected. The light is very well regulated on all battery sources. 
.
.





On Med., the light maintains perfectly flat regulation for an extended period, before abrupt shut-off on RCR123A or gradual dropping down on CR123A respectively. 
.
.





Output-runtime efficiency seems excellent, as expect for a current-controlled light.
.
.
*Beamshot*

1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1xPanasonic CR123A 
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/100sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance'















The TIR optic gives you a well focused bright hot spot with a less bright spill which isn't perfectly circular, due to TIR optic at a very close distance (i.e., around ~50cm). As with almost optics, there is little side spill. The overall beam profile is better than expected. The beam has a cool tint, but close to neutral tint in my sample.
.
.
2. 3.5m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1xPanasonic CR123A 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/10sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
3. 7.0m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on Panasonic CR123A 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/10sec, Auto white balance




.
.





The hot spot is wide and well focused for throw. Instead the side spill is minimal.
.
.





Moonlight mode shows a very nice lower low output level. 
.
.
*Overall Impressions*

• Excellent build quality
• Very small (R)CR123A light
• The light can stably tailstand 
• Anti-roll indentations on the body
• Possibility of accidental activation from off, due to the slightly protruded switch
• Small standby current drain (2.7uA) is inevitable, but not a concern 
• Physical lockout function at the taicap 
• Electronic reverse polarity protection function
• Timer setting function for 1 min and 9 mins
• True flat-top cell works fine
• Mode memory for all output levels except Strobe
• You can use 1xCR123A or 1xRCR123A
• Timed step-down feature on High
• Excellent output-runtime efficiency
• High max. output 
• True Moonlight mode is available
• No sign of PWM flickers at any output modes
• Beam pattern is intended for throw with minimal spill
• Overall beam tint is cool white, but close to neutral white

Olight S1 Baton provided by Olight for review.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 9, 2015)

Great review Candle Lamp!
Sweet little light.
+1


----------



## kj75 (Sep 9, 2015)

Again, a good review! Thanks.
This is one of 2015's must haves!


----------



## kj2 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for the review


----------



## Dubois (Sep 9, 2015)

I have one of these little things on the way, so thanks for the review. One thing I'm unclear about is the Runtime charts, where you mention "2xPanasonic CR123A".

What's with the 2x cell?


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this review. As usual, great review! I think I made the right decision in pulling the trigger on this. Thanks once again!


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 9, 2015)

Dubois said:


> I have one of these little things on the way, so thanks for the review. One thing I'm unclear about is the Runtime charts, where you mention "2xPanasonic CR123A".
> 
> What's with the 2x cell?



I just noticed this also. Might be a typo error.... :thinking:


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank a lot for all of your support. :wave:



Dubois said:


> I have one of these little things on the way, so thanks for the review. One thing I'm unclear about is the Runtime charts, where you mention "2xPanasonic CR123A".
> 
> What's with the 2x cell?



Thanks for your pointing out it.

It's typo. 1xCR123A is correct.  I will correct it later today.


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you CL!


----------



## akhyar (Sep 10, 2015)

Excellent review.
Can't wait for my S1 to arrive


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 10, 2015)

UnderPar said:


> Thank you CL!





akhyar said:


> Excellent review.
> Can't wait for my S1 to arrive



Thanks for your support!

I've fixed the TYPO in the runtime graph.


----------



## Marfenix (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the review candle lamp!:thumbsup:
I am also waiting for my S1 to arrive.


----------



## MostMenAreRuthless (Sep 10, 2015)

candle lamp,

This was a very nice and thorough review with beautiful pictures--thanks for doing it. I have the S10 Baton and this new little S1 is at the TOP of my "want to buy" list!


----------



## gottawearshades (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks, great review, as usual. Wasn't interested in this light until I saw you could removed the magnet, like the pre-rechargeable S10 L2.

Do we know if this will be coming out in a Neutral white version?


----------



## swan (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks candle lamp-

Great to see such low standby current drain and no PWM on any level.

For me there is a lot to like in the S1 and one of many stand out features of this tiny light, 
is the way the beam projects a large white hot spot with out any tint shift right across the beam.
Lux on high is maintained even after multiple high step down run tests.
Great memory ui with quick access to moonlight and high - excellent edc.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for your support and warm word. Marfenix & MostMenAreRuthless! :wave:




gottawearshades said:


> Thanks, great review, as usual. Wasn't interested in this light until I saw you could removed the magnet, like the pre-rechargeable S10 L2.
> 
> Do we know if this will be coming out in a Neutral white version?



Thanks. gottawearshades! 
I asked Olight about the releasing a NW version, but they have no plan to update NW recently. As I described in my review, the S1 shows wide & tight white spot with less spill (i.e., beam tint is close to NW in my sample). 



swan said:


> Thanks candle lamp-
> 
> Great to see such low standby current drain and no PWM on any level.
> 
> ...



Yes, the light gives you a nice white spot with less spill beam. You made a very good point that tint shift between the spot and spill beam is not visible to the naked eye. The output-runtime efficiency seems excellent.

Thanks. swan!


----------



## FBY (Sep 11, 2015)

really like olight package，it is perfect for gift.and the size as big as athumb is another Highlight.


----------



## bigburly912 (Sep 11, 2015)

Awesome! I've been waiting on this review as I have one of these on the way. Does the light get warm/hot at all on the high mode? I don't plan on walking around with it blasting but just curious. Thanks again!


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 12, 2015)

Bigburly912 said:


> Awesome! I've been waiting on this review as I have one of these on the way. Does the light get warm/hot at all on the high mode? I don't plan on walking around with it blasting but just curious. Thanks again!



I just felt a little warm at the front of the head after 30~40 secs. The head & battery tube got warmer after 1 min but not fairly untouchable warm. After step-down, the light stayed warm the whole time (~7mins). I used AW RCR123A and was holding the light in my hand for this test. As you know, it depends on outside temperature and whether it's held in your hand or not.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you for this great review! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoekjor (Sep 13, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Great review Candle Lamp!
> Sweet little light.
> +1



+1 for a great review. Thank you!
My S1 will hopefully be here Monday. Looks like I won't be getting any sleep Monday.  

Jordan.


----------



## S3MKi (Sep 15, 2015)

awesome review! thank you!


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 16, 2015)

Hoekjor said:


> +1 for a great review. Thank you!
> My S1 will hopefully be here Monday. Looks like I won't be getting any sleep Monday.
> 
> Jordan.



I know and understand you. Jordan! 



S3MKi said:


> awesome review! thank you!



Thank you. S3MKi!


----------



## dJippe (Sep 16, 2015)

I allready lost my first one. Today i bought second one. Have to say, maybe the best beam shape, size and color for small edc flaslight. No green tint, littlebit less spill and more usable light in field of vision.

My only worry is how durable that TIR lens is? Does anyone keep this pocket with keys or coins?

edit: great review, confirms that my choice between s1 and s10r was right.


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 18, 2015)

Really love everything about this light. Intensity, beam pattern ( which is really big! ), built, size, side switch, mode spacing, etc. Well, its Olight!


----------



## StillRunning (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice review. I run frequently in the dark on both streets and trails. This light sounds like a great handheld option. Going to put this one on my radar!


----------



## HerecomestheBoom (Sep 21, 2015)

Awesome review and pics man, thanks a lot


----------



## selis (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the review. Very nice.


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for your interest and support. dJippe, UnderPar, StillRunning, HerecomestheBoom, selis!


----------



## jeffsf (Oct 15, 2015)

Great review and than you for the comparison with the S10 that I have loved over the past couple years. While I do like the spill of the S10 for the ways I generally use a light, the smaller package and a switch that is less prone to accidental activation are plusses for me.


----------



## (<V>) (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for the review CL!

Someone said this light lacks a low voltage indicator... does this mean it won't warn you before auto-shutoff or that it additionally won't sense / shut off in time to save my IMR cells?
Any special precautions when using IMR cells in this light?
Noob question I know... :wave:


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 11, 2015)

(<V>) said:


> Someone said this light lacks a low voltage indicator... does this mean it won't warn you before auto-shutoff or that it additionally won't sense / shut off in time to save my IMR cells?
> Any special precautions when using IMR cells in this light?
> Noob question I know... :wave:



The light does lack neither low voltage indicator nor overdischarge protection, as it's a CR123A (primary) cell powered mainly.
So the light will not let you know a low battery warning or will not shut off automatically.

IMR 16340 cells don't have built in overdischarge protection. You can shut the light off and recharge IMR cell when the light gets very dim. But you should be careful not to drain the cell beyond recovery. S1 is not a heavily driven light and you'd rather not use a IMR cell. As a result, I would recommend you use an ICR 16340 protected cell of good quality in the light.


----------



## Etherealicer (Nov 12, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> • Possibility of accidental activation from off, due to the slightly protruded switch


Accidental activation can be prevented by putting the clip over the button. Of course this makes it harder to access the button (Works also for the S10R, but not the S10).


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 13, 2015)

Etherealicer said:


> Accidental activation can be prevented by putting the clip over the button. Of course this makes it harder to access the button (Works also for the S10R, but not the S10).



Thanks for the information. Etherealicer!


----------



## gteague (Nov 16, 2015)

i wrote the following blurb at the going gear website where i took advantage of a pre-order discount on this new titanium s1 version. i got the 'bead blasted' model and i see they are releasing at least a half-dozen variations on the titanium theme. of all the variants i've seen, i like the looks of the bead blasted one the best and i got a very low serial number to boot just by the luck of the pre-order draw i guess.

"nicer looking in the hand than in the images. just thought i'd mention it's quite a bit heavier than the first s1 (46.8g) at 58.0g. this makes it feel more solid and of better quality.


one thing i noticed right away is that on the original s1 if you turn it off in moonlight mode, then it will come back on in that mode on a short press the next time. this does not work on this new light and i like the original behavior much better as you can keep it in the moonlight mode.


in short, i'm very pleased indeed with this purchase and this light will go with me everywhere although it's so pretty i'm gonna hate to see it take dings. /guy"

http://bit.ly/1Qr3vv1


----------



## gteague (Nov 16, 2015)

Etherealicer said:


> Accidental activation can be prevented by putting the clip over the button. Of course this makes it harder to access the button (Works also for the S10R, but not the S10).



i orient my clip to run right next to the button. this both protects against an accidental activation and serves as a 'guide' to let me follow the clip up to the button. these are so tiny and the button is so nearly flush that if you're not looking at it when you pull it out you can fumble around to find the button. /guy


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 17, 2015)

gteague said:


> i orient my clip to run right next to the button. this both protects against an accidental activation and serves as a 'guide' to let me follow the clip up to the button. these are so tiny and the button is so nearly flush that if you're not looking at it when you pull it out you can fumble around to find the button. /guy



That's a good idea as well. Thanks for the tip. gteague!
By the way, S1-bead blasted version looks so nice.


----------



## Etherealicer (Nov 17, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> That's a good idea as well. Thanks for the tip. gteague!
> By the way, S1-bead blasted version looks so nice.


Yes, and the polished looks good... also, when do we get to read your S2 review 

(yes, I know it is not out yet)​


gteague said:


> i orient my clip to run right next to the button. this both protects against an accidental activation and serves as a 'guide' to let me follow the clip up to the button. these are so tiny and the button is so nearly flush that if you're not looking at it when you pull it out you can fumble around to find the button. /guy


I do that when chances are high I'm going to need the flashlight (like on a night hike). I put the clip completely over the button when the flashlight rides in the backpack (I'm really not a heavy user).

​


----------



## Mr. LED (Dec 6, 2015)

No lock-out from the switch? That's a deal breaker for me 

I have a S10-L2 NW and the lock-out is a must. The first time I EDCed it, I found the light on in my pocket a couple of times.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 6, 2015)

Mr. LED said:


> No lock-out from the switch? That's a deal breaker for me



You have to press hard on the button to activate the light. 

I carry mine either in my jeans watch/change pocket or clipped to a shirt pocket. 

It ain't accidentally turning on.


----------



## Mr. LED (Dec 6, 2015)

Well, in that case I may be convinced.


----------

